# Skin cancer



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all as in title, anyone had skin cancer.
I think I might have it, been to docs with a little soar on the side of my face about 4mm.
It doesn’t seem to heal but I do pick at it ! .
Doc has given me some antibiotic cream and said keep it covered for a week.
Maybe I’m just panicking, I don’t know, just interested in other people’s experiences.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I am going to be as honest as i can here.
I had a similar experience about 4 yrs ago with a spot on my nose.
I was attending a dermatologist for skin problems on my hand.
I mentioned to the nurse about the spot that never healed ànd kept bleeding.
A biopsy was taken and results came back saying it was a basal cell carcinoma, which is a non melanoma skin cancer.
After seeing the consultant i was advised of surgery just to make sure nothing sinister was underneath.
With it being on the nose it was a difficult procedure and required a graft which involved a skin flap cut into my cheek and attached to my nose.
The surgery was a 3 stage process over 3 months or more.
After successful surgery the tissue underneath came back all clear.
The only downside is a facial scar which i can LIVE with.

See your Dr about it asap just to get piece of mind.
I tried creams first and they done nothing.
Hope you get it checked ok.

Alan


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Alan for your honesty and telling of your experience. I’ve been to the docs and he did say he wasn’t worried about it.
I’ve been using the cream and it does seem to be improving, even after a couple of days.
So hopefully I won’t have to go through what you have.
Many thanks again, and glad you are well.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Get it checked out asap as bigalc say's.

My best mate, 45yr old, fit as a fiddle, gym x 3 times a week, non-smoker, light drinker etc etc.... got diagnosed with skin cancer May 2010, passed away Aug 5th 2010 despite going thru chemo etc.

His symptoms were zero until he collapsed at home. Fought it for 3mths to no avail.

Ironically, he kept out of the sun when on holiday as he had a few moles on his back and wore factor 50 sun screen while on his hols.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As others have said mate get it properly checked out in fact ask for a referral to a dermatologist. I had a small non healing red mark on my forearm which I visited my Doctor about after much pushing from my wife. I had an emergency referral to the hospital where they removed the area. After an agonising wait it came back as a basal cell carcinoma which really good news. If it doubt check it out!


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a spot on my ear last year, gp unconcerned whereas i knew it was sinister, referred to skin clinic to be told it was a malignant melanoma that needed operated on that day, a further op 2 months later, very lucky!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I have an area on my leg I am having checked out.

My mam has recently had some skin cancer removed from her leg.

Same place as mine.

Will let you know when the doctors can be arsed to see me.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.
Just an update sore completely healed in 4/5 days !!, you can’t even see where it was.
I’m going to use this experience though to make sure I take better care in the sun going forward.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a constant threat over here. If in doubt, have a biopsy. If your doc won't refer you, go to another.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Further update seems the problem was an ingrown hair, I’ve been having Skin fades (hair cuts) quite regularly, maybe this is the cause.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

vtaylor78 said:


> Further update seems the problem was an ingrown hair, I've been having Skin fades (hair cuts) quite regularly, maybe this is the cause.


Splendid news, glad to hear that it wasn't the dreaded "c" word, there's nothing worse than waiting for results, it almost puts one's life in limbo so to speak.


----------

